# Black Ops DW rumble (Xbox 360)



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right then ladies and gents, seeing as there are loads of us with this game now, i thought id start a thread kind of like the forza one, to line up some DW games :thumb:

Who in?

How about the first run tomorrow night at 7pm ?

1: James B - Gammer tag: db James B db 
2:
3:
4:


Guys feel free to start off other game times :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm up for this, but can't do Monday/Friday nights I'm afraid....Any other night and I'm in!

Jai - Gamertag: S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

im in 

Gamertag - FCSmudge


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

1: James B - Gammer tag: db James B db 
2: Jason2800 - gamer tag - doriftu kingu
3:
4:

In college atm but i'll add you when i get home


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

1: James B - Gammer tag: db James B db
2: Jason2800 - gamer tag - doriftu kingu
3: Fordy_ST500 - Gamer Tag: IPD BronsoN

i dont mind teaching you all a thing or two. my mic broke but i should be able to get one before tonight.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I've just moved house but will be up for it as soon as I have tinterwebs, will more than likely be next week! Tag - HouGT


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

bad devil said:


> You lads have to much time on your hands lol !!!


And you don't... Posting on forums  ha ha ha


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

^

Anyway, i would if you lot was on PS3


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

mattastra said:


> ^
> 
> Anyway, i would if you lot was on PS3


Do I dare start 'you bought the wrong console' banter :lol:

My tag is Onepint69 if people are up for some games


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol, PS3. Wont go wrong. Bloody paying for XboxLive.....


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Is this still going on or not?


----------

